# US mulls P3C Orion maritime patrol aircraft(MPA) sale to Vietnam



## CougarKing (13 Apr 2013)

> *US mulls P-3 MPA sale to Vietnam*
> Janes link
> 
> The Socialist Republic of Vietnam is expected to request from the US government the sale of Lockheed Martin P-3 Orion maritime patrol aircraft (MPA), a senior company official told IHS Jane's on 10 April.
> ...


----------

